# EDC Knife Seminar in Michigan!



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2004)

This is more tactical rather then Modern Arnis, but I am a Modern Arnis guy, so I thought you'd all like to know...

TEG Corporation presents...

EDC knife Seminar

EDC Stand for Every Day Carry, or a knife that you would carry on a daily basis. The knife is the oldest tool known to mankind, yet it remains the most effective option for a self-defense tool. If your life is in danger, the knife can be your best friend. However, it can also be your enemy in court if the tool is not used in a legal manner. This seminar, taught by Master of Defense and knife aficionado Paul Janulis, will cover what you need to know if you want to carry a knife for self-protection. Paul will take you through knife tactics that require very little training to use. After this seminar YOU can be confident that, YOU can protect yourself. Although Paul is not an attorney and this seminar does not constitute legal advice, Paul will cover the practical legal aspects involved with carrying a blade, so that you are also armed with the knowledge to not become a victim in the courtroom. Highly recommended for women and people with high risk lifestyles. Non-martial artists as well as martial artists welcome.

Date/Time: September 19, 2004; noon-3:30
Location: Superkicks for America
105 Main St.
Rochester, MI 48307
Cost: Pre-register - $40; $50 at the door.
Spaces limitedregister now!!
Contact: Paul Janulis; 248-722-1634 www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html

**Very Important! Bring your own Live EDC, or live blade that you would carry on you daily. We will be training with the live blade, and live blades will NOT be provided for you. If you dont own a blade, any single-handed opening folding knife from Wal-Mart, K-Mart, or a Sporting Goods store will do. Please call Paul for further suggestions!**

Party on...
Paul Janulis  :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like fun to me.

See you there.


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 9, 2004)

Man I would love to go. To bad i don't have a ride...or do I? Masybe I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Man I would love to go. To bad i don't have a ride...or do I? Masybe I'll see you guys there.



It'd be good to have you...make sure you call me if you can get a ride so I can put you on the pre-register list...dispite my very little advertising, this one is actually filling up fast!  :idunno: 

also...side note...I talked to Sensei Jaye the other day. I may see you at the next ferndale test after all.   

PAUL


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 10, 2004)

Sweet!! It'll be great to have you on the board.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 20, 2004)

I was very impressed with the outcome of this seminar. I'll give a detailed review later this week!

artyon: 

Partyon.


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 20, 2004)

live blade as in sharp blade? How do you train with that with getting hurt, or is that the point?  Please explain and enlighted me..


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 21, 2004)

Arnis_DeMano said:
			
		

> live blade as in sharp blade? How do you train with that with getting hurt, or is that the point?  Please explain and enlighted me..



Yes, live blade as in sharp.

I'll explain better in my review, but with the right safety precautions you can train live blade.

Mainly, you don't do a lot of partner drills or sparring with it unless your leathered up with fencing masks. You do do cutting drills and other things though. Again, I'll explain better in my review!


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Sep 21, 2004)

OK thanks,i´ll be sure to read the review....


----------



## The Sarg (Sep 23, 2004)

As my first post on this message board, I thought I would plug Paul Janulis. He deserves it!



Glad to see you decided to get on the seminar circuit Master Paul! Sorry I missed this one.



For those of you who dont know, Pauls knife work is amazing. I heard that he was mainly a stick guy, but he happened to be doing knife work the first day I stopped by to his weekly class. All I have to say is that it gave me a pretty damn good reality check. I have a good amount of knife experience myself, having done a few seminars with Grandmaster Leo Gaje. I am not saying that Grandmaster Gaje isnt phenomenal, but I will say that Paul let me see a different side of the knife; an approach I prefer. I realized that all this time I was getting in proficient within my partner drills, but not in my ability to actually defend myself with the knife. 



Anyways, I want to do more so please let me know if you are going to do another one of these. I will try my best to make the event.



Yours,



The Sarg


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support on this. To Sarg and others, I will be posting dates for my next seminars soon. I will do a continuation/repeat of this EDC one before Christmas.

Here is my review from my site:



> EDC Knife seminar review
> 
> On 9/19/04 TEG corporation had its first self-defense related seminar, the EDC (every day carry) knife seminar. All and all, I would say that this seminar was a great success. This was officially the first Paul Janulis/TEG corp. seminar, but rest assured you can count on many more in the near future. For point of reference, I will give you a synopsis of TEG Corp. and the Tulisan Eskrima Gild. Then I will provide a detailed review. If you were unable to attend this even, I hope to see you in the future!
> 
> ...



Thanks again. Keep an eye out for the next events!

PJMOD


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey, I thought you couldn't review your own site, It would seem a little bias. Not an insult just how I see it.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 27, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought you couldn't review your own site, It would seem a little bias. Not an insult just how I see it.



Well, this is my first one...

Maybe someday when I make it "big," I'll let someone else do it for me.....

 :wink1:

Oh...if it is any consolation, I do have testimonials. However, I just haven't put them up anywhere yet.  :ultracool


----------

